# age to hunt pheasants by yourself



## deerhunter921 (Oct 28, 2005)

how old do you have to be to hunt pheasants by yourself?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good question. Legally I would assume as long as you have a hunter's safety certificate and proper licenses, it would be legal. Personally I don't think they should hunt without adult supervision till 16, but I'm over protective. I was hunting geese without adult supervision when I was 12. Looking back, that was too young.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I think Mossy is right. You can hunt by yourself when you are 16.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I was hunting geese without adult supervision when I was 12.


That must have been a long walk from West Fargo to those geese! Unless it was on the turd ponds. Even then thats more motivation than I had to hunt at 12!!! :beer:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

You must be at least 16 years of age to be in the field alone, anything else requires supervision of an adult 18 yrs or older.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

goldhunter470

I was hunting with freinds from school that had their drivers license, they were 14 and 16 years old, It must have been legal, I remember us being stopped by a warden and he checked licenses and our guns to make sure we didn't have anything loaded in the vehicle. This would have been roughly in about 1976 or 1977.


----------

